# Pens



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here are a couple of WallStreet II pens from woodcraft that I turned as a commission for a friend of mine. He wanted them for Christmas and wanted a couple of good kits. So one is Black Titanium with Titanium Gold and the other is Black Titanium with Platinium. Pricey at $18 each for the kits but really sell well at $45.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Nice Bernie.
That's one of my favorite styles that I turn & sell regularly.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

I bought a few of those kits last year when I started this, one of them is for the wife, the other are not spoken for yet.

Now that I have turned my first I plan on getting some more slim lines and lower cost stuff under my belt then go for a few high end kits.

Working on getting the stuff to stabilize my own blanks, and also do some casting (the wife want to try this).

Thanks
Danny


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Nice Bernie. Danny, something else that sells well and doesn't require different bushings are the emergency key chain whistles. This one is tulipwood.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Yep my biggest sellers are key chain toothpick holders and pill holders.


----------

